# New Member, New Beekeeper



## Beeophyte (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome! Are you in Tupelo country?


----------



## Kritterbee (May 8, 2012)

Beeophyte said:


> Welcome! Are you in Tupelo country?


not quite - a little further west - but networking to set out my hives next year on the river to collect the much sought after tupelo!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome KB!


----------

